# Apisto Viejita



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

One of my new A. viejitas. This is a male.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

WOW. That is really cute. Are apistos hard to take care of?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes and no. In a planted tank, they are easy as they require the same environment for growing plants. With my Co2 injection, my PH is slightly acidic and my water is soft. Perfect for apistos. They perfer "clean" water. The downside is they normally live 2-3 years. They readily eat just about any food you put in the tank. I love them.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

That is pretty I was thinking about getting a pair of ****atoo cichlids(Apistogramma cacatuoides) for my 20g planted.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Very nice Simpte!


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

OMG what a cutie pie!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

AWWWW!! what a cutie!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

thats very pretty, south american cichlid?? right?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Correct. My favorite cichlids used to be shellies but after I got some apistos, I changes my mind


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, he's a beauty simpte! Congrats on the new addition!


----------

